

Hello people, it's Chrome opening up your camera for "good"... or bad - boi
https://twitter.com/ChromiumDev/status/298925039519166465
Chrome Developers (@ChromiumDev) tweeted at 10:44 PM on Tue, Feb 05, 2013:<p>Chrome's permission bar will not re-prompt, once accepted, for Camera &#38; Mic (getUserMedia, Web Speech API) if page is served on HTTPS<p>(https://twitter.com/ChromiumDev/status/298925039519166465)
======
boi
This is a secure problem, have your camera open just because once you enter a
website is absurd, jut because you open your house's door when is necessary
doesn't mean you should leave it open. This idea that SSL is all what it takes
for a server to be reliable is nonsense.

